# Interest rates a low as 3%



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Freddy and Fannie are at it again. Why doesn't the government learn? And then we taxpayers get to bail them back out. I'm reminded of that saying, something about the definition of stupid???


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

We need to increase the velocity of money. Where is Geek to explain this to us?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

We do need to increase the velocity of money. I don't think low credit standards are an effective way to accomplish that. If Fannie and Freddie weren't arms of the government we would not be seeing this.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The government doesn't have to "learn". It already knows what works and doesn't work. Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac were a deliberate disaster to bankrupt the government. Low interest loans to bad credit risks are just a way to create more problems in the future.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The economy has been on a skid since the Tech bubble burst. They keep doing things to blow air back into the bubble.


----------



## MarkoMarko (Mar 7, 2015)

Freddy and Fannie are at it again. Why doesn't the government learn? And then we taxpayers get to bail them back out. I'm reminded of that saying, something about the definition of stupid???


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the days of the bail outs is about over. Next time things will be too big for anyone to give a bail out (even with bail-ins).


----------

